# Remember this? New information...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Remember this we thought might be some form of nettle; others thought it might be a type of mint. We discovered it did not sting like a nettle & when we rubbed its leaves, there was no mint smell.



















Here it is a couple months later headed out with lots of tiny blooms. Any ideas as to what it is?










Also, remember the tall plant that had flowers resembling a dandelion and we thought it might be a "false" dandelion? 



















Here is a picture of its base where the plant connects to the ground. This is throwing me because the flowers do look like dandelion flowers, yet the leaves are quite different (Notice the two prongs at the base of each leaf where it connects to the stem.) and the base is not at all a floret.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

The flowers on the first remind me of a verbena. Is the stem square?


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry double post.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Bat Farm, the stem on first pic is "not" square. It is round and fuzzy.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Remember this we thought might be some form of nettle; others thought it might be a type of mint. We discovered it did not sting like a nettle & when we rubbed its leaves, there was no mint smell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look like hemp nettle leaves. The picture of the flowering stem is too small to see the flowers. It would be good if you could get a close up photo of single open flowers for identification.

Do the open flowers look anything like these?
[ame]http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&biw=1003&bih=563&gbv=2&q=hemp%20nettle%20flower&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=157578l160500l0l10l10l0l0l0l0l250l1720l1.5.4&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi[/ame]

.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

naturelover, no the flowers on that url are quite a bit larger. If you take a look at the last pic you will see what looks like holes in the leaves. Those are not holes. They are some of those tiny flowers that have fallen off.

David takes real good close-up picks. I'll see if he has time to do that today; and if so, will post it.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

The yellow one looks like Prickly Lettuce to me (Latuca scariola).


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah, considering the new photo of the base of the plant, I agree that it is NOT false dandelion!

Not sure that it's prickly lettuce either...http://montana.plant-life.org/species/lactuca_serrio.htm


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

That is weird, the stems and leaves are right for nettles but the floers are throwing me off.

The dandelion one could be false dandelion - Pyrrhopappus carolinianus


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes there are quite a few plants throwing me. You have all helped and I do appreciate it.

Today I walked around gathering samples of different plants and will be taking them to the county lab tomorrow.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Horse balm?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Virginia


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> naturelover, no the flowers on that url are quite a bit larger. If you take a look at the last pic you will see what looks like holes in the leaves. Those are not holes. They are some of those tiny flowers that have fallen off.
> 
> David takes real good close-up picks. I'll see if he has time to do that today; and if so, will post it.


That would be really great if he can get a close up shot of a single flower for comparison - size of the flower is not too important, it's the appearance of the open flowers that will help provide a positive identification of the plant. I realize the flowers are very tiny on that plant but not all members of the nettles / mint family have large flowers, some are very tiny. 

If he can't get a good close up, an alternative is for you to look through a magnifying glass at a single open flower and compare it's appearance with those in all the other nettles/mints genre shown in the link, just to see if there are distinctive similarities.

What color are the flowers?

.


----------

